# 1999 Altima SE - Keyless Entry Programming Problem



## onecoolmint (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi guys,

I recently had to get a new remote for the keyless entry system on my 1999 SE. I tried programming the remotes (I have two total -- one original one plus the new one) but ran in to problems. The first time I tried it (using the procedure in http://www.nissanforums.com/l30-1998-2001-altima/136905-1998-altima-adding-keyless-entry.html), the procedure seemed to work correctly, but when I finished, the remotes didn't work. Trying a second (third, fourth) time, I can't get the hazards to flash after inserting/removing the key 6 times. Here's what I'm seeing now:

Enter car, lock doors using driver's power doorlock switch. Insert/remove key from ignition 6 times: hazard lights do not flash. Push button on one of the remotes: hazards do not flash.

Remove key, unlock doors, open driver door, shut driver door, open driver door, shut driver door (hoping this resets the procedure).

Lock doors using driver's power doorlock switch. Insert/remove key from ignition 6 times: hazards do not flash. Insert key anyway and turn to ACC. Unlock/re-lock doors using driver's power doorlock switch. Push button on remote: Hazards flash. Turn ignition to OFF, remove key, unlock doors using switch, open driver's door, close driver's door. Test remote: does not work (locks don't lock/unlock, hazards don't flash).

I get the same behavior with either/both of the remotes. It seems like either the car is recognizing the remotes but not accepting the codes, or is accepting the codes but never finalizing the programming.

Has anyone experienced this behavior? Or is there a way I can for-sure reset the programming to start over from the beginning? Any ideas?

Thanks much,
mint

*edit*: Doing some more testing -- I can see the hazards blink when I press a remote button without first doing the 6 inserts/removals of the key. This leads me to believe the car is stuck in programming mode somehow? Here's what I see:

Get in car, close door, lock doors with power doorlock switch. Insert key and turn to ACC. Unlock/relock doors with power doorlock switch. Press button on remote. Hazards blink. Turn ignition to OFF, remove key, unlock doors using power doorlock switch, open door. Close door and test remote. Remote does not work.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

That procedure can work but not on everything. Most of our programming is done with the consult II and your keys.


----------

